# Knife for davduckman2010



## NCWoodArt

Just got the scales for davduckman2010 skinner knife. I have them split & planed flat. Now to get the decision on which side to face out. I like both A & B sides so I feel either is a winner. Which side would you want to face out A or B?

A side






B side


----------



## davduckman2010

THEY BOTH LOOK GOOD BILL I GUESS I WILL GO WITH B THANKS DUCK


----------



## Kevin

B was my pick too, but I would've moved the left one down a little more.


----------



## Mike1950

I see A on the right and B on the left as being the bookmatch......


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> B was my pick too, but I would've moved the left one down a little more.



kevin you got the book matched block of these comeing your way soon. very nice peice of ugly duckling


----------



## Wildthings

I would want "B"


----------



## Kevin

davduckman2010 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> B was my pick too, but I would've moved the left one down a little more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevin you got the book matched block of these comeing your way soon. very nice peice of ugly duckling
Click to expand...




You sly duck. 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/ducksaw_zpsf915ed4a.jpg


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> B was my pick too, but I would've moved the left one down a little more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevin you got the book matched block of these comeing your way soon. very nice peice of ugly duckling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sly duck.
> 
> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/ducksaw_zpsf915ed4a.jpg
Click to expand...


thats cool ill tatoo that on my back


----------



## ironman123

Am I missing something here? Seems like A-right and B-right should be the pair and A-left and B-left should be the other pair to me.

Ray


----------



## Kevin

ironman123 said:


> Am I missing something here? Seems like A-right and B-right should be the pair and A-left and B-left should be the other pair to me.
> 
> Ray



There is no bookmatch between any combination of these blanks. The closest IMO is what Mike suggested and is probably how I would pair them but it is still not even close to a match. Perhaps one or more of th blanks could be flipped over to reveal that there's actually a matched pair?


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> ironman123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I missing something here? Seems like A-right and B-right should be the pair and A-left and B-left should be the other pair to me.
> 
> Ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no bookmatch between any combination of these blanks. The closest IMO is what Mike suggested and is probably how I would pair them but it is still not even close to a match. Perhaps one or more of th blanks could be flipped over to reveal that there's actually a matched pair?
Click to expand...


Thanks Kevin- If you look at shapes of pieces you have to go diagonal to get match- look at l-A and R-B- by the shape they are the same piece. I find sometimes though bookmatch gets lost in the cut and sanding.


----------



## Kevin

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/bookNot2a_zps3a152ca7.jpg

Maybe one of the pieces needs to be flipped, or else there's an entire piece missing between the two but that's not a match in my book. Could have been at one time I do see the similarity.


----------



## Kevin

Just use this one. 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/booked_zps2aef1e87.jpg


----------



## Mike1950

I find when I bookmatch spalt the lines go diagonal and you can lose the match very quickly- My spalt front Jewelry box is an example. I think those 2 are match and if you flip the other 2 you will find the match. I mark all pieces when I am doing it- otherwise It is a sure bet I will screw them up.........


----------



## NCWoodArt

Yes I marked each side so I would know what was what but after planing them to get True flat edge you don't have to remove much meat to lose the identical mirror image book match especially with spalted woods. I need to get a better band saw the one I have now is wore slam out & the blade deflects too much when cutting end grain. I may hold off on investing in bandsaw mill to afford a decent bandsaw.

B side it is.

Bill


----------



## ironman123

Kevin said:


> Just use this one.
> 
> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/booked_zps2aef1e87.jpg



Does that look like Mark Twain in the middle of this peice? Does to me.

Ray


----------



## Kevin

ironman123 said:


> Does that look like Mark Twain in the middle of this peice? Does to me.
> 
> Ray



I want some of what you're on.


----------



## ironman123

Oh, ok Kevin. I see now. The forehead is to high. Darn, where did I put my...,.,;;;;oh yeah there it is.

Ray


----------



## ssgmeader

ironman123 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just use this one.
> 
> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/booked_zps2aef1e87.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that look like Mark Twain in the middle of this peice? Does to me.
> 
> Ray
Click to expand...


No Mark Twain but I see a little Asian guy, Confusious maybe.


----------



## kazuma78

Definitely see the face. Kinda does have a mark twain look to it. Maybe even Einstein with the wrong stache.


----------



## davduckman2010

your all wrong its the lion from wizard of oz duck


----------



## robert flynt

I try to always mark a V all the way across the block of wood before splitting it. That way it's easy for me to match the two pieces after I'm through.


----------



## NCWoodArt

Dave I am sorry I have been so far behind on all my commitments. But I finally got your knife done it took much more time than I expected to get it to a shape & profile I was happy with. If you don't like it I will gladly buy it back from you. I love the wood that you choose to use for it. Before it was sanded & polished I was worried it was not going to be figured enough. Yet again I was wrong this thing really pops.

Please resend your address so I can get this thing in the mail along with something extra for the wait.


----------



## davduckman2010

bill thats frickin amazing !!! your a true craftsman beutifull work my freind. i will have to hide that from them dam boys of mine . many many thanks ill send you some knife wood off of big red for such a beuty outstanding job only thing missing is a little DEER AND DUCK BLOOD cant wait to see her thank you duck


----------



## robert flynt

If I don't use a magic marker to mark a V on edge before I split it I have trouble keeping the book match. It prevents me from putting the scales on the wrong side of tang also. I have lost some book matches doing that until I started started using the V.


----------



## SDB777

Was wondering, dangerous thing I know, what type of steel was used here? What kind of dimensions too?

Y'all making these great knives here has got me to thinking about whether or not to make room for another 'hobby'.... I haven't even thought about what it really takes or costs, but it can't be cheap(like anything is).


Scott (wife will kill me 'if' she finds out) B


----------



## NCWoodArt

I did not make the blade just did the scales. It is a Upswept Skinner 10" overall. 5 3/8" stainless blade. Brass finger guard. Full Tang.


----------



## Sprung

That is a great looking knife!


----------



## hardtwist

ironman123 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just use this one.
> 
> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/booked_zps2aef1e87.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that look like Mark Twain in the middle of this peice? Does to me.
> 
> Ray
Click to expand...


Hmmm....I was thinking Darth Vader???


----------



## davduckman2010

got home today and found a package from bill in the mail. man thats one beutiful deer gutter bill outstanding quality my freind. i will be keeping this treasuer for myself  that handle is unreal just awsome . i just got picked for an opening day deer hunt in a 1400 acre deer paradise up here thats never been hunted before there are to many deer in this metro park wildlife reserve . only 35 people in the whole state were picked astranomical odds . we got picked for 2 of the drawings the first 2 days me and both my sons and a freind can get in .  i have seen record class bucks in there up on lake erie they want them culled . i cant thank you enough and that desert ironwood key bob with gold is quite a fantastic peice my freind thank you . you will be getting :happymail: soon ----thanks the duck


----------



## NCWoodArt

Dave I am glad it meets your liking, so far no one I have made a knife for will sell it back to me. I need to make one for myself soon- everything I have done has been traded away or given to family. Congrats on the hunt sounds like an awesome experience- and a litlle like plucking fish from a barrell.

If you have more time to wait I can put you back in line for another knife for your son (s) if you have some time. I am way behind on projects right now.
Bill


----------



## davduckman2010

aerocustomsexotics said:


> Dave I am glad it meets your liking, so far no one I have made a knife for will sell it back to me. I need to make one for myself soon- everything I have done has been traded away or given to family. Congrats on the hunt sounds like an awesome experience- and a litlle like plucking fish from a barrell.
> 
> If you have more time to wait I can put you back in line for another knife for your son (s) if you have some time. I am way behind on projects right now.
> Bill



thanks bill put me in line for 2 knives just let me know what you need for them wood or cash or cash & wood. there awsome knifes.they both are eyeing mine up  ill send you what i want then made from when your ready.  and those fish in a barrel arnt stupid :rotflmao3: they are all free range deer and its a massive swamp/ old quarry / dense wooded place you still gota huntem duck


----------

